# UnkalledFor's "Black Stallion"



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Not really a stalloin.. but it is black.. anyways, these pictures were taken at night with a crappy camera while my car was dirty.. as soon as i get my good camera back i will wash my car take pictures in the daytime.. even though i have no other mods other than lighting done to my stallion(don't have the $$)... enjoy..










































I will update whenever i do something new to my car.. which will prolly be once a month.. not that you care anyways lol


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Not seeing any pics mang. I'll change this when they show up.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> Not seeing any pics mang. I'll change this when they show up.


i cleared my internet cache and reloaded this post and they still showed up... then i checked the file permissions on the server and they are set correctly.. they should show.. it works for me in both Firefox and IE.. lets see if other people can't see it either, and then try something else...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i see em
the lighting looks good


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

love the lights!!!! the fogs are a nice color.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks... those are some PIAA 100Watts... one of them burnt out this weekend, i got so pissed...


----------

